# What Do You Guys Feed Your P's?



## Piranhas_FTW (Jun 7, 2011)

What do you feed them, how much ($), and where from?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Read this:

http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/article.php?id=4

http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/article.php?id=5


----------



## Piranhas_FTW (Jun 7, 2011)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> Read this:
> 
> http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/article.php?id=4
> 
> http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/article.php?id=5


Liking that second link, thanks Hannibal!


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Up to 1/2-baby brine shrimp twice daily, 1/2"-2" brine shrimp,bloodworms, blk worms,krill, trout worms, daphina, pellets, tilapia fillets, guppies, mollies, rbp, minnows twice daily,2"-4"or5" pellets, minnows,krill,tilapia,shrimp, trout worms, nightcrawlers, perch,& rbp once a day, 4"-5" & bigger. Tilapia fillets, pellets, shrimp, minnows, perch, leeches, nightcrawlers, crawdads, sunfish, ect once a day to once a week. How much depends on how many are being fed. Only feed as much as they'll eat without any hitting the bottom. More variety they better imo.


----------



## uhjkool (Mar 26, 2004)

I feed my p's mostly hikari bio gold pellets. About once a week i feed them some type of fish fillet and on occasion i will feed them live fish.


----------



## Nzac (Oct 13, 2010)

mine all got some tasty walleye fillet chunks today, they get the piece out of the middle of the fillet with the tiny bones, seems they like walleye as much as I do =)


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

I feed mine bloodworm cubes, flakes, small thawed shrimp, and I just threw in an earthworm today lol!

they mutilated him!


----------



## Piranhas_FTW (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks for all the responses guys, have any of you fed them a pinky mouse?


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

Piranhas_FTW said:


> Thanks for all the responses guys, have any of you fed them a pinky mouse?


I havent but I was going to!!

does anybody know how that'd go?

I know those mice have an extreme amount of protein in them.


----------



## Piranhas_FTW (Jun 7, 2011)

amazonjungle said:


> Thanks for all the responses guys, have any of you fed them a pinky mouse?


I havent but I was going to!!

does anybody know how that'd go?

I know those mice have an extreme amount of protein in them.
[/quote]
I think next time I go to the pet store I'm going to get one.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

I feed all my piranhas a diet of shrimp and tilapia of different kinds stuffed with hikari gold cochlid pellets to enhance color. Shrimp and Tilapia from Wal-Mart and pellets from petco all costing around 30 bucks


----------



## warpet (May 21, 2004)

I feed them bloodworms when they're babies then I put them on dried krill twice a day and they absolutely love it. I started out with 9 quarter sized rb's in my 75g tank in Febuary. Now 4 1/2 months later I have 6 5"-6" rb's. I only lost 3 to cannibalism which is much better than I expected. I thought I'd only have 3 or 4 left at this stage. I'm probably going to trade them in for babies in a few weeks since I like the small ones better.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

warpet said:


> I feed them bloodworms when they're babies then I put them on dried krill twice a day and they absolutely love it. I started out with 9 quarter sized rb's in my 75g tank in Febuary. Now 4 1/2 months later I have 6 5"-6" rb's. I only lost 3 to cannibalism which is much better than I expected. I thought I'd only have 3 or 4 left at this stage. I'm probably going to trade them in for babies in a few weeks since I like the small ones better.


 none of mine have eaten each other yet.

I hope they dont lol, those bastards are hard to come by in ottawa


----------



## Piranhas_FTW (Jun 7, 2011)

warpet said:


> I feed them bloodworms when they're babies then I put them on dried krill twice a day and they absolutely love it. I started out with 9 quarter sized rb's in my 75g tank in Febuary. Now 4 1/2 months later I have 6 5"-6" rb's. I only lost 3 to cannibalism which is much better than I expected. I thought I'd only have 3 or 4 left at this stage. I'm probably going to trade them in for babies in a few weeks since I like the small ones better.


Wow yours are growing fast, I've had mine for 7 months. Got them when they were like dime size now they're around 5 1/2"- 6".


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

Piranhas_FTW said:


> I feed them bloodworms when they're babies then I put them on dried krill twice a day and they absolutely love it. I started out with 9 quarter sized rb's in my 75g tank in Febuary. Now 4 1/2 months later I have 6 5"-6" rb's. I only lost 3 to cannibalism which is much better than I expected. I thought I'd only have 3 or 4 left at this stage. I'm probably going to trade them in for babies in a few weeks since I like the small ones better.


Wow yours are growing fast, I've had mine for 7 months. Got them when they were like dime size now they're around 5 1/2"- 6".
[/quote]

mine doubled size in a month. either way they grow relatively fast. all has to do with pretty much everything from water chemistry to feeding.

as long as they're healthy dude!!


----------



## Piranhas_FTW (Jun 7, 2011)

Well I believe mine are healthy, params are usually right and try to feed them good things and a variety.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Pellets and hand chopped and then frozen fresh pacific shrimp


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Ihave 6 - 2" RBP's and i feed them raw shrimp every other day and silver sides on the days in between.


----------



## Slick (Jul 20, 2011)

put a mice in the tank and 1 hr later it was only a hand left.


----------



## Piranhas_FTW (Jun 7, 2011)

I fed mine a pinky yesterday! I felt kind of bad because they didn't eat it right away so it was just swimming with it's face in the water and drowning.


----------

